# Equimax question



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok I have never used Equimax to worm a goat but have a friend that needs some info on the dosage for her goats. Equimax has 1.87% ivermectin and 14.03% Praziquantel. I saw that in the thread "Worms and Wormers" they have Zimecterin Gold but it has different %'s. Can you use Equimax? If so how much? Can someone help plz? 
Thanks, Linda


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

i asked my vet about this he said use regular ivermectin and safeguard if I had tape worms something about the Praziquantel being too high. Safeguard however still works well on tape worms here it may not in your area, we used 10xs the horse dose on the safeguard.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda I used the Zemectrin Gold with excellent results. When somebody gives me math like this to do, I tell them to take the products back and get what I use or I can't help you. I save my math questions for my daughter, for my herd  Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, that's what I had to do. I've never used the product and it was easier to just tell her to get the other one that's listed. Thanks for your help.
Linda


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Lol, I debated this very thing the other day - I think the ivermectin is higher in Equimax which is what tempted me, but I decided to just stick to what I knew the dosage for and bought the Zimectrin Gold.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I used equimax on my boer goats and gave them 3 times the horse dose. None of them died, and they had nice pink eyelids and good coats. That was back before I fecaled so I can't say for sure if it worked or not.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

The ivermectin is the same in both


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Zimectrin Gold is 1.55% ivermectin, Equimax is 1.87%, but Equimax has alot more Praziquantel in it, so it looked to me that if you cut the dose of Equimax to account for the higher % Praziquantel you might not get adequate dosage of ivermectin.


----------

